
NSA encryption plan for ‘internet of things’ rejected by ISO - rbanffy
https://www.wikitribune.com/story/2018/04/20/internet/67004/67004/
======
parvenu74
> "...ISO delegates expressed distrust and concerns that the U.S. agency could
> be promoting encryption technology it knew how to break, rather than the
> most secure."

That was my first thought as well, but the article doesn't go into detail
about the encryption plan. Are the encryption schemes all-new? Is the talk of
a plan vague or are specific products or code bases being suggested?

The fundamental question to me is whether IoT encryption is something relevant
to national security. I think the _lack_ of encryption is and that's why the
NSA wants to see security shored up.

